# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  The Wicked Sandich of the West

## Tobey

This is a really good one. Make then up and they are great for taking to work for lunch throughout the week. I hope that you enjoy them.
Tobey

The Wicked Sandwich of the West
(Tender strips of sirloin steak, green peppers, and onions piled high on a soft roll)

1 pound sirloin tip steak, trimmed of fat and thinly sliced.
1/2 tsp. paprika
1/4 tsp. each salt, black pepper, and garlic powder
1 tbsp. all-purpose flour
1-1/4 cup of low fat beef broth
2 tbsp. barbecue sauce
2 tsp. brown sugar
1/2 tsp. dried thyme
1 large green pepper, seeded and sliced into strips
1 medium onion, thinly sliced into rings
4 soft onion rolls

Place steak into a medium bowl and sprinkle with paprika, salt, pepper, and garlic powder. Add flour and toss to coat all sides.

Spray a large, non-stick skillet with non-stick spray. Add steak and cook over medium - high heat until lightly browned and no longer pink. Add broth, barbecue sauce, brown sugar, and thyme. Stir and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low. Cover and simmer for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. If mixture is too saucy, continue to simmer, uncovered, until most of the liquid has evaporated.

Serve on warm onion rolls

Makes 4 servings

Meal Contains per ser- 393 calories
9.5 grams fat
3.2 Sat fat
37.9 grams protein
37.9 carbs
1.9 grams fiber
661.9 mg sodium
96 mg cholesterol

----------


## Dabum

Tobey your the king,

this sandwich sounds WICKED!

Gonna try it really soon, YUMMMY!

----------

